# Wood Wick



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I was given a candle for xmas. It is called
a WoodWick. A truly great candle. It crackles
and gives of a "fireplace" mood and is scented
very nicely.

My question is....... Is there a source for
a wick like this??? Has anyone tried making
these???

Thanks

www.woodwick.com


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Hey Bruce,

I called this company. It's proprietary and patented..if that tells you anything. What did gather from this company, they use a soy blend for these candes. The company is Old Virigina Candles.

It sounds very interesting and I wish they would sell the wicking only so we could try it out.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I figured the wick would be a "secret" but
was hoping some crafty, clever, beek had
it figured out. As I said, they are wonderful
candles and if made with beeswax blend they
would sell very well. They are getting $20
for the large one.

Thanks Cyndi


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

Maybe we should send in a 'spy',


----------

